# converting garage into family room



## Dbear92 (Sep 9, 2007)

We have a garage that we are going to be converting into a family room. The problem is the floor, I would like to raise the floor about 6 inches. Believe me its very low compared to the inside of the house. Either way its still going to be a step down from the main floor, After its raised. I would like to use a floating floor of some type on the concrete. I was told we should just build a frame on the concrete a put the flooring on it. I need this to be done right any ideas we be appreciated


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello Dbear92:

I would place a seamless cover of black 6 mil plastic that laps up on the sides to be cut off after the floor is in. Wood and masonry or concrete just don't mix. I might also consider using treated 2 X 6 joists and fill the cavity with insulation. Then I would use tounge and groove, underlayment grade OSB glued and screwed (be sure to glue the t & g too, to eliminate all squeaks).

From there you can install any floor covering you choose. I wish you the very best with your project.

Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a little helper with the insulation.

Try to use the rigid Styrofoam board insulation if you can, it does not get wet or moldy and it has a better insulating value or R rating. 
Also make sure you let the joists dry out with a dehumidifier and a fan for a couple of days before you install the plywood. Sometimes the wood is wet and needs to totally dry or you end up with more issues.

Enjoy your room.


----------

